# upgrading to a larger tank



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

Im moving up to a larger tank. Not sure which one I am going to get but I am looking at a 125,150,180,210 and 240. The 240 is the only 8 ft tank,the others are all 6 footers with different widths and height. I have a 60 gallon now which had yellow labs and demasoni. In my new tank I want as much color as possible. I am leaning towards mbuna again but it doesn't have to be strictly mbuna.I would jump on the star sapphires if they didn't take 4-5 years to reach their beauty. What kind of stocking numbers am I looking at in these tanks? i know its a loaded question but it will help me in my purchase choice.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

All depends of the amount and type of filtration you have, How many do you want to house is the real question. I have over 80 Peackocks and Haps in my 150 all ranging from 2.5" up to 5" Taiwan Reef I just got, but I also have the filtration to hand this many fish even when they are full grown. All I can recommend is buy the best of the best when it comes to filtration, Wet Dry, Canister filter, Nitrate filter (For Overstocking) if thats your intention and buy what you want.

When I say Canister I am not talking about those inexpensive Fluvals either, Get yourself a Ocean Clear or a Nuclear or a set of them and actually have a filtration system, that moves some water. Yes they take an external Pump, but at the end of the day when you are moving 2100 GPM vs 563 of a Fluval FX6 with a tremendous amount more mechanical surface area its a huge upgrade.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...silly man... obviously, you get the 240. then work your way backwards... you always get the absolutely largest tank you can (almost not really ever quite) afford.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Personally, I would avoid a tall tank (e.g., 30 inches) if I were going to put mbuna in it. If you go with the big tank, I suggest putting some big fish in it (haps). They are fun to watch.

I'm not sure what type of filtration you plan to use, but if you use canisters, the ones that you'll need for the big tank are a good bit more expensive than the ones needed for the 125.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, I'm not thinking canisters for a tank so large... the whole refugium system and pond pumps that move like 2200 gph or so... so much fun to plan for a large tank! Take photos... of the 240!


----------



## MrSchertz (Apr 22, 2014)

if I go 180 or larger I am going with the wet-dry. I am leaning away from the 210 because it is 30in tall. The 125(aqueon) can be had for 479 plus tax,that is tank,stand,glass tops and lights. The 180 and larger tanks are between 1000 and 1300 with stand,tops,lights. Thats a big jump from the 125.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The differences in size/gallons don't buy you much except for length. I'd do 8 feet if I wanted big haps. 6 feet for 5 species of mbuna. I also like the lower tanks for ease and looks.

Star sapphires are on the timid side so you don't want to mix them with most mbuna.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...and a 240 is 96x24x24... a lot of folks don't like that 30" tank... but please; let me live vicariously through you... get the BIG tank!

No, I understand... really!  I'm just kidding with you. It is a huge price jump, probably because of the logistics of storing such large items. And glass itself is not cheap, either. I checked out that route myself, and it's way more expensive than just buying a larger tank.

$479 is not a bad price at all, either, for new items. At least that seems like like it to me, since lights alone can cost that much.

Any way you go, show photos!


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

Glass...............Glass? Why would you select Glass?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was checking into the price of glass to fix up a used 135 gallon that was scratched up enough I wanted to replace the front. Not cost effective for sure!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

BDASTRK said:


> Glass...............Glass? Why would you select Glass?


Because acrylic is 2-3 times more expensive.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> BDASTRK said:
> 
> 
> > Glass...............Glass? Why would you select Glass?
> ...


Agreed it is cheaper, The good thing about doing it cheap.................You get to do it more often! Will never own a glass tank ever again! But to each is own I guess! Ever move a 240 glass tank....................Not fun! My 800 gallon Acrylic is going to be roughly $10,500.00 just the tank, and weight in at 700 lbs................Image if it was glass! LOL


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a hap-peacock tank that's 30 inches tall (7 feet long). I like it for haps and peacocks b/c I tend to get movement at various levels. Also, the extra height has allowed me to put tall (fake) plants and pieces of wood in it that wouldn't fit in a standard 125g. It looks great and I like the extra height for a show tank in the living room. (I know that wood in a Malawi tank is a great sin, but I like the look and I'm the one who has to maintain the thing!)

If it were going in my office and I were putting mbuna in it, I'd probably prefer two cheap 125s to one expensive 240. In fact, that's exactly the set up I now have. Hard to beat the 125 for mbuna in my opinion. The dimensions are great and maintenance is a snap. You could have two 125s (10 species of mbuna) for less than the price of the 240. Something to consider.

Another thing to think about is how long before you move. Moving a 125 is a pain. Moving a 240 is much more of a pain, I'd imagine.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

RFan said:


> I have a hap-peacock tank that's 30 inches tall (7 feet long). I like it for haps and peacocks b/c I tend to get movement at various levels. Also, the extra height has allowed me to put tall (fake) plants and pieces of wood in it that wouldn't fit in a standard 125g. It looks great and I like the extra height for a show tank in the living room. (I know that wood in a Malawi tank is a great sin, but I like the look and I'm the one who has to maintain the thing!)
> 
> If it were going in my office and I were putting mbuna in it, I'd probably prefer two cheap 125s to one expensive 240. In fact, that's exactly the set up I now have. Hard to beat the 125 for mbuna in my opinion. The dimensions are great and maintenance is a snap. You could have two 125s (10 species of mbuna) for less than the price of the 240. Something to consider.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how long before you move. Moving a 125 is a pain. Moving a 240 is much more of a pain, I'd imagine.


I Dont know who said " Wood in a Malawi tank " is a sin but who ever it was surely misspoke. I have had Congo roots in my Malawi tank for years. The only Sin is I cant get it anymore.


----------

